

Native Web Apps - mparramon
http://blog.andyet.com/2015/01/22/native-web-apps?hn=1

======
killing_time
Argh, please, no.

Over time I know the term 'native' has been used for many things, but I'm
pretty sure the most recent peak in usage started with the iPhone SDK, where
it meant 'apps which aren't based on a web browser'. Since then, I've wanted
_so much_ for web technologies to become the best platform for making apps,
but the hard truth is, they're not. With 16 years more web experience than
iOS, I'd still rather shoot myself than use web technologies to make an app
with the same UX quality, maintainability, and development time I can achieve
natively.

I'm pretty sure the native vs hybrid argument has been settled - for now,
though I'm always keen to see new developments.

Seeing software vendors and articles like this pushing to use the term native
to describe _the very thing which is not native_ seems a little sad and
desperate at best, and an attempt to confuse at worst.

~~~
on_and_off
As an Android dev, I concur, native apps are the ones developed with the
platform sdk. And yes, _for now_ , the debate also seems pretty much settled
to me.

------
CmonDev
TL;DR: using legacy languages to make document renderers behave kind of like
real native app GUIs.

------
niche
NOWAY: Native Online Web Apps Yo

